# schöne Biketouren im bayerischen Wald... Raum Zwiesel- Großer Arber..



## Oatkorn (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo liebe Bikefreunde,

ich fahre nächste Woche für 4 Tage in den Bayerischen Wald nach Zwiesel biken.

Suche jetzt noch gute Tipp zum Thema Touren, Strecken, Wegbeschaffenheiten.

Ich habe mir vorgestellt das es ein schöner Mix sein sollte, heißt überwiegend schöne Waldwege, oder singletrails mit geiler Aussicht, aber auch gerne den ein oder anderen Forstweg oder ein Stück Straße und selbstverständlich soll es wie runter gehn.

Unterkunft ist in Zwiesel.

Nun habe ich schon vergebens nach geeigneten Touren geschaut, doch bisher nur mit Teils guten Erfolg.

Bei Bayernbike hat man zwar schöne Touren, nur macht mich Stuzig, das dort des öfteren die Wörter Straße, oder Radweg vorkommen.


Nun meine bitte an euch:

Kann mir einer ein paar Tipps geben wie ich am besten mir das WE gestalten kann? Streckenlänge soll tagesfüllend sein ( wenns kleinere sind, kann man ja auch mehere fahren ) .


Stichwort: richten nach Wanderwegen/ karten?
               was gibt es um den Großen Arber?
               andere Berge?


Habet vielen Dank gruß David


----------



## Falschabzweiger (14. Juni 2007)

Schau Dir doch mal das Buch "Mountainbiking im Bayerischen Wald" vom Schindlatz an. 

Gibts auch bei Amazon 

http://www.amazon.de/Mountainbiking-Bayerischen-Wald-schönsten-Erlebnistouren/dp/3931904873/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b/028-9899499-8203701

Ein paar wenige Touren hat er jetzt auf seiner Homepage als GPS Track:
http://www.schindlatz.de/gps_mtb_touren.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oatkorn (14. Juni 2007)

cool ja hat des wie die paar bsp auch so dei profile etc.. im buch ?? wenn ja wäre des genial...  loht des sich?


----------



## bergsocke (14. Juni 2007)

hi,

wenn du hauptsächlich von Zwiesel aus starten willst, dann lohnt es sich nicht.
die Touren sind weitläufig verstreut, einige davon sind auch in der Oberpfalz.

Was willst du denn fahren??
Km ? HM? mehr traillastig ?

Lohnendswert ist auf alle Fälle ein Abstecher auf den Falkenstein und den Arber, leider sind viele Trails rund um die beiden Gipfel noch nicht vom Sturmholz "Kyrill" gesäubert. Das schaut teilweise schon schlimm aus  


gruss bergsocke


----------



## Oatkorn (14. Juni 2007)

naja wir fahren von fr bis mo.

heißt freitag eine kleine runde also so 30-40 km.... und sa könnens dann ruhig 80-90km sein (tagfüllend ) sonntag dann vielleicht nochmal genauso viel oder nach verfassung dann etwas weniger also 50- 60 vielleicht nur und montag eventuell noch mal eine kleine 30-40 km.

Höhenmeter...hmm?? sagen wir es so ich wollte gerne in umkreis meiner tourenlänge die großen berge mitnehmen.. also auf jeden fall großer Arber, kleiner Arber.. (kenne mich mit den bergen da nicht so gut aus ) 

und ja also es macht nicht "krasse" anstiege zu haben, aber es sollte lange etwas gröbere Abfahrten dabei sein... (nicht gleich downhill aber so wurzel und steine im gesunden maße.


Ja also vielleicht helfen mir ja dann shcon ein paar bergnahmen und dann richte ich mich am besten nach den wanderwegen oder?


Ja das mit den Baumstümpfen kenne ich.. auch hier haben wir das problem, aber so lange sie nicht über 0.5 höhe haben spring ich da immer drüber 

Ja danke dir schon mal *freu*

edit: wenn etwas sehenswertes außer viel schöne natur ist wäre ds auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## 3cinos (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo Oatkorn,
ein paar Tipps:
1. Bodenmais > Gr. Arber > Kl. Arber > Kl. Arbersee > umrunden > "Wanderweg" (LO3) > Gr. Arber >  "Wanderweg" (2a) über Rißlochfälle > Bodenmais. ca. 1500Hm.
Variante: Wenn Du Trailer bist, kannst Du auf dem Weg zum Kl. Arber in der 180° Spitzkehre links über "Wanderweg!" zum Mittagsplatzl (Aussicht!!!) und von da über Forstwege zum Kl. Arber.
2. Lam > Trails (Buchtipp MTB im Bayerwald...) Vorderschmelz > Auf'm Sattel > "Wanderweg" (1L3)Gr. Osser > Kl. Osser > Osserwiese > links aufgelöster "Wanderweg!" über Osserhänge (Wald) > Auf'm Sattel > links über "Wanderwege" und Forststr. > Lam. ca. 1000Hm.
3. Gr. u. Kl. Falkenstein.
4. Hoher Bogen.
5. Zwiesel gibt's auch was.
6. Schau mal ins MB 05/07, da sind noch 2 Touren im Bereich St. Engelmar.


Grundsätzlich gibt es in der Gegend viele, auch anspruchsvolle Touren, die wegen der Vielzahl der Wege schwer zu beschreiben sind. Da bist als Fremder min. 1/4 der Zeit am navigieren und wahrscheinlich trotzdem falsch

Anmerkung: 1. / 2. = volles Programm (Körner nicht vergessen): flach, steil, Teer, Schotter, Steine, Wurzel, .....

Bedenke: Wanderweg ist nicht gleich Wanderweg........ 

Viel Spaß. Laß uns wissen wie es Dir im Bayerischen Wald gefallen hat.


LG, 3cinos


----------



## Falschabzweiger (15. Juni 2007)

Oatkorn schrieb:


> cool ja hat des wie die paar bsp auch so dei profile etc.. im buch ?? wenn ja wäre des genial...  loht des sich?



Etwas kleiner Kartenauschnitt (schwarz/weiss), Höhenprofile und Wegbeschreibung im Roadbookstil ist enthalten, aber keine praktischen Kärtchen zum Rausnehmen. Die Angaben sind zwar detailliert, ich würde mir aber die Route zuvor auf der Karte gut ansehen. Stellenweise gibt es im Bayerwald doch ein ziemliches Wegewirrwar.




bergsocke schrieb:


> wenn du hauptsächlich von Zwiesel aus starten willst, dann lohnt es sich nicht.
> die Touren sind weitläufig verstreut, einige davon sind auch in der Oberpfalz.



Soweit ich mich erinnern kann spielt sich im Buch relativ viel im Gebiet zwischen Hohen Bogen, Arber und Osser ab, mit Startpunkten z.B. in Lam, Arrach, Neukirchen bei Heiligenblut.
Die Grenze zwischen Oberpfalz und Niederbayern verläuft übrigens zwischen den beiden Arber-Gipfeln. Ganz ohne Oberpfalz wirds also schnell langweilig  



3cinos schrieb:


> Variante: Wenn Du Trailer bist, kannst Du auf dem Weg zum Kl. Arber in der 180° Spitzkehre links über "Wanderweg!" zum Mittagsplatzl (Aussicht!!!) und von da über Forstwege zum Kl. Arber.



Geht auch mal kurz unterhalb des Gipfels vom Großen Arber von der Forststrasse ein Abzweig übers Mittagsplatzl und von dort weiter runter zum Großen Arbersee. Ist ziemlich verblockt und man muss vor dem Mittagsplatzl auch kurz steil bergauf tragen. Vielleicht meinen wir auch dasselbe. Aussicht ist jedenfalls überragend. 

Hab auch einen Weg vom Kleinen Arbersee grob Richtung Lohberg gut in Erinnerung. Geht an der NW Ecke vom See weg (nicht die Asphalt Strasse nehmen!). Trifft dann glaub ich irgendwann auf den Glasbläser-Steig.

Die ausgeschilderten MTB-Strecken, verlaufen auf Forstautobahnen (zumindest die die ich gesehen habe). Für die Auffahrten sind sie aber recht praktisch.

Ansonsten: Osser-Gipfel ist halt sehr schön mit bewirtschafteter Hütte am Gipfel. Wenn man das Radl die letzten Meter hochschleppt kann man von dort auch weiter nach Tschechien (soll ganz schön sein, ich habs aber nicht gemacht). 

Im Nationalpark, (also Bereich Lusen, Rachel, Schachten) ist das Radln abseits der markierten Radwege übrigens verboten.


----------



## Oatkorn (15. Juni 2007)

okay das hilft mir schon viel!

Es werden ja bestimmt auch die Wege wie bei uns hier mit Farben/ Mustern gekennzeichnet sein..und immer mal wieder kleine wegweiserschilder an irgendwelchen kreuzungen im wald sein... Also wir sind zu dritt udn nehmen alle eine kamera mit ..vielleicht kann ich eine bilder show oder eine PPP machen und berichten  habet vielen dank und wenn noch jemand tipps hat immer her damit ..

DANKE!!


----------



## bergsocke (15. Juni 2007)

Falschabzweiger schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann spielt sich im Buch relativ viel im Gebiet zwischen Hohen Bogen, Arber und Osser ab, mit Startpunkten z.B. in Lam, Arrach, Neukirchen bei Heiligenblut.
> Die Grenze zwischen Oberpfalz und Niederbayern verläuft übrigens zwischen den beiden Arber-Gipfeln. Ganz ohne Oberpfalz wirds also schnell langweilig




... ich weiß wo die Grenze verläuft.   
war auf keinen Fall negativ gemeint, wollte damit nur sagen, das sich das Buch nicht richtig lohnt, wenn die Touren hautpsächlich in Zwiesel starten sollten.


@ Oatkorn
besorgt euch auf alle Fälle vor Ort eine Karte.
Am besten geeignet sind die Karten vom Fritsch Verlag Maßstab 1:50000
Den besten Überblick bekommst du mit der Karte Nr. 69 "Rund um den Arber-Böhmerwald"
Wenn du im Ferdinandstal die Grenze nach Tschechien überquerst, findest du auch ein paar Trails Richtung Schwarzensee und Teufelssee.

Wenn du in Zwiesel bist, frag halt mal bei Radsport Leittl nach Tourentipps

Wenn du vom Arber zum Bretterschachten (Langlaufzentrum) runterfährst, dort die Straße überquerst dann geht hier ein schöner  etwas breiterer Trail runter nach Schachtenbach, einem einsam gelegenen Fortshaus, von dort geht ein super Trail runter nach Regenhütte, von hier aus kannst du am Flusswanderweg zurück nach Zwiesel fahren.

gruss bergsocke


----------



## Oatkorn (15. Juni 2007)

feine sache danke euch ..also ist zwiesel schon eine gute ecke.. da binsch ja erleichtert.. 

also karte kaufen
zum radsport leittl gehn tipps holne
routen planen
fahren 
essen trinken schlafen
aufstehen und ab planen wieder von vorn :-D


----------



## 3cinos (15. Juni 2007)

Wenn du im Ferdinandstal die Grenze nach Tschechien überquerst, findest du auch ein paar Trails Richtung Schwarzensee und Teufelssee.

Hallo Oatkorn,
Schwarzensee und Teufelsee sind echt Klasse. Allerdings gibts mit deutschen Karten in Tschechien ganz schnell Probleme. Die stimmen oft nicht!!!
Dazu noch'n Tourenvorschlag als Variante ab Gr. Osser (siehe Fritschi-Karten 120, 133). Den Gr. Osser kannst tretend (manche schiebend) nur bis zum Hubschrauberlandeplatz erklimmen. Von da MTB 50 Hm zur Osserhütte tragen. Ab Osserhütte Trail (blauer Strich) > Güttlplatz > Forststr. (roter Strich) > Schwarzensee > direkte Linie (roter Strich) Trail Richtung Spitzberg > weiter (roter Strich) über Wurzeltrail zum Teufelsee > Weiter (roter Strich) Forststr. Ri. Markt Eisenstein > in 180° Kurve Weg (roter Strich) verlassen und bis ca. Reindlhof > Abzw. re. am Büchelbach bis Scheibensattel > Abzw. re. Forststr. unter Lohberger Riegel bis Höhe Silberbach > Trails nach Lam
das sind 1650 Hm, 50km
Noch ein Vorschlag:
Parkplatz Seebach (Nähe Lohberg > Gr. Arber > Kl/Gr. Falkenstein > Brennes > Parkplatz Seebach 2300 Hm, 70km
Für die Touren kann ich Dir Roadbook schicken.
LG 3cinos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3cinos (15. Juni 2007)

Zitat: Wenn du im Ferdinandstal die Grenze nach Tschechien überquerst, findest du auch ein paar Trails Richtung Schwarzensee und Teufelssee.

Hallo Oatkorn,
Schwarzensee und Teufelsee sind echt Klasse. Allerdings gibts mit deutschen Karten in Tschechien ganz schnell Probleme. Die stimmen oft nicht!!!
Dazu noch'n Tourenvorschlag als Variante ab Gr. Osser (siehe Fritsch-Karten 120, 133). Den Gr. Osser kannst tretend (manche schiebend) nur bis zum Hubschrauberlandeplatz erklimmen. Von da MTB 50 Hm zur Osserhütte tragen. Ab Osserhütte Trail (blauer Strich) > Güttlplatz > Forststr. (roter Strich) > Schwarzensee > direkte Linie (roter Strich) Trail Richtung Spitzberg > weiter (roter Strich) über Wurzeltrail zum Teufelsee > Weiter (roter Strich) Forststr. Ri. Markt Eisenstein > in 180° Kurve Weg (roter Strich) verlassen und bis ca. Reindlhof > Abzw. re. am Büchelbach bis Scheibensattel > Abzw. re. Forststr. unter Lohberger Riegel bis Höhe Silberbach > Trails nach Lam
das sind 1650 Hm, 50km
Noch ein Vorschlag:
Parkplatz Seebach (Nähe Lohberg > Gr. Arber > Kl/Gr. Falkenstein > Brennes > Parkplatz Seebach 2300 Hm, 70km
Für die Touren kann ich Dir Roadbook schicken.
LG 3cinos[/QUOTE]


----------



## Karen (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo, hab das jetzt erst gelesen, aber schau doch mal die Touren von Bayerwald Bike an! Wir starten unsere Touren in Viechtach, könnten aber auch andere Treffpunkte vereinbaren... Gemütliche Genussbiker fühlen sich genauso wohl wie gut trainierte Biker mit sportlichen Ambitionen. Wir fahren in verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden, gemächlich im malerischen Regental oder knackige Anstiege auf über 1400 Meter. Euer Bikerherz wird bei den wunderschönen Mittelgebirgstrails höher schlagen.
Beste Grüße, Karen, Team Bayerwald Bike
www.bayerwald-bike.de


----------

